# hedgie won't eat anything other than normal food



## Snickerdoodle (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi! I just joined this group and am still trying to figure it out... I hope I put this in the right place! 
I have had my hedgehog Snickers for a little less than 2 years now, and he is 2 years old. 
I wanted a hedgie so badly for four years before I got Snickers, and I did not get him without lots of research. Last year, for his first birthday, I made him a cake out of pure canned cat food, and he loved it. This past week, for his second birthday, I made him another cake out of canned cat food. This kind of food was a different brand than last year's, but still the same flavor. He didn't want anything to do with it. First question- why isn't he interested in it? (he hardly even sniffed it). 
Also, I know that meal worms are often a good treat for hedgehogs, so yesterday i tried to give Snickers some. Unsuccessfully. He completely ignored them. I also tried to give him wax worms, and this had the same outcome. I also tried to give him apple and bell pepper, which I had also heard are good for hedgehogs. He didn't want these either. The only thing he _might_ eat other than his normal food is gerber meat sticks, and this is only sometimes. Any reason why he doesn't like most of the treats i try to give him? Is it okay if he lives solely on his dry cat food?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Hedgehogs are notoriously picky eaters. He may not like the treats, not like the way they are given to him, or doesn't recognize its food. 

What food are you feeding him? Specifically what kibble is it? If it's a good food then he's fine not eating treats. They are in fact treats. If we eat a balanced diet, are we missing anything from an "extra" Apple.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Dec 30, 2015)

MY guinea pig requires extra treats for vitamins, so i had thought it might be the same for Snickers. Thank you for that tip! I am feeding him the same food we use for our cat, which is Kirkland super premium healthy weight indoor adult cat food enriched with probiotics. It has 32% crude protein, 9% crude fat, and 10% crude fiber.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I highly reccomend you gradually add another food or two to make a mix. If something were to happen and that food isn't available you would be in bad shape trying to feed him


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! :lol:


----------

